# West Branch Walleye Stocking



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't seen this mentioned, but that don't mean it hasn't.
They stocked 1 million Walleye in West Branch last week.
Goog....WB walleye stocking....you'll see it.


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

Is this good or bad?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

The best news, hoping this isn't the last one!!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Do many folks target walleye at West Branch?

Just from talking to folks at the lake and looking around it appears that folks are targeting crappie, musky, and bass.

West Branch is close, and I prefer walleye, so I'm going to try and find them this year.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

They do it every year and it doesn’t hurt them at all.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

gcjhn67


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

The muskies are hungry! Wonder what percentage make it to 12'? Where they fry or fingerlings (walleye)


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

This is great news!


----------



## Mark19 (Apr 4, 2016)

Went out on Saturday and caught a 6lber on crappie gear. Was totally shocked!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Walleye in that lake are a fluke, stocking don't do anything...lake is only good for muskie......no need to try...I speak from experience...try berlin...or milton...Milton... sleeper lakes for walleye....mods please lock this post...glue his fingers together...stop the insanity!!!

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

westbranchbob said:


> Walleye in that lake are a fluke, stocking don't do anything...lake is only good for muskie......no need to try...I speak from experience...try berlin...or milton...Milton... sleeper lakes for walleye....mods please lock this post...glue his fingers together...stop the insanity!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


Nice try


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Worth a shot right? In all honesty the lake fishes so different than most it makes it hard to figure out...got to put in serious time.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I caught a little one there last summer. My 1st one there in about 8 years. I need to put in more than 2-3 days per year fishing there.


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

I checked into the stocking there wasn't a million stocked,it was more like 530 thousand. First stocking was 437,000 second stocking was 87,000. I got this information though district 3 office.


----------



## wattsup48 (May 26, 2017)

My last west branch walleye was on shrimp catfishing.......... That said I was the net man on a 31" giant about 5 years ago when we used to troll for them. Have not encountered a single Walleye Targeting Muskie out there.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

There ya go...few and far between...low numbers...yes....yesssss keep it going boys...now I just gotta find a way to turn people away from pleasure boating the lake...or at least jet ski's..aka lake lice..lol

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> There ya go...few and far between...low numbers...yes....yesssss keep it going boys...now I just gotta find a way to turn people away from pleasure boating the lake...or at least jet ski's..aka lake lice..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


My favorite is trying to fish the supposedly peaceful, no wake West end and have 6 jetskis go by wide open throttle! 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> There ya go...few and far between...low numbers...yes....yesssss keep it going boys...now I just *gotta find a way to turn people away from pleasure boating the lake...or at least jet ski's..aka lake lice..lol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

West end had or has signs on the bridge saying no wake zone but some don’t know how to read. Like at Milton between the bridges , some go slow some don’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

There are signs & bouys

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I have lived by rocksprings rd and rt 5 for over 45 years and learned along time ago to avoid the lake on the weekends. Just to much craziness, disrespectful boaters and don't get me going on the jet skies. Such a great lake just a shame it's almost unfishable on the weekends!! By the way thanks to ODNR for the walleye, every little but helps.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

westbranchbob said:


> There ya go...few and far between...low numbers...yes....yesssss keep it going boys...now I just gotta find a way to turn people away from pleasure boating the lake...or at least jet ski's..aka lake lice..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


A hybred, cloned “purple people eater“ has been sited out there on several occasions in the 55 ft depths near the dam by divers! There’s also musky and flat heads in there that could swallow whole a jet ski and rider! Don’t go near the water, heaven forbid, IN IT! Protect your loved ones, go elsewhere! -There, you saw it on the internet!
(Pass it on!)


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yessssss 200lb faltheads that eat jet skis...I love it. West end is definitely a problem, can't tell you how many times I've seen bassboats come out of a cove or bay and go to full throttle all the way to the bridge...in the spring I primarily fish the east end so boat traffic is expected but west end is just as bad anymore. I've learned the hard way to just go at night and avoid the whole mess.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Fisherman are just as bad. There are morons in every hobby.

We had a couple just blast past us in the little coves. When they were done they just fired up and blasted out. Absolutely no consideration for the other anglers.

There's a "No Wake" zone anywhere within 300' of the shoreline.


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

Did we get off of the subject walleye stocking ?? I know there are a lot of idiots out there no common sense ! But I guess we'll have to live with it or start taking videos of them with there OH # and report them .. they might just start following the rules if they know they're being watched. Back to the stocking I am very happy to see that they're finally stocking other then musky ! I called and thanked them !!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I had heard that they were supposed to start stocking the branch with blue cats as well.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes starting in October is what they told me .


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I mean kinda cool...just wondering how many predators this lake needs..seems 
To be a bit of a test lake...wonder what they'll try next..lol

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

westbranchbob said:


> I mean kinda cool...just wondering how many predators this lake needs..seems
> To be a bit of a test lake...wonder what they'll try next..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


Snakeheads!(Which I understand are quite tasty!) But wouldn’t some big old shellcrackin‘ redears be a good idea with the thriving population of zebra mussels? They could get the broodstock from Portage Lakes, or Mogadore.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya know ...it sounds like a good idea..but again...large panfish can be voracious predators at a lower level...if they prey on a different food source could cause problems. 

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

c. j. stone said:


> Snakeheads!(Which I understand are quite tasty!) But wouldn’t some big old shellcrackin‘ redears be a good idea with the thriving population of zebra mussels? They could get the broodstock from Portage Lakes, or Mogadore.


I noticed zebra mussels on the dock at the launch.

Folks obviously are not flushing and washing their boats after fishing in Lake Erie.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

RossN said:


> I noticed zebra mussels on the dock at the launch.
> 
> Folks obviously are not flushing and washing their boats after fishing in Lake Erie.





RossN said:


> I noticed zebra mussels on the dock at the launch.
> 
> Folks obviously are not flushing and washing their boats after fishing in Lake Erie.





RossN said:


> I noticed zebra mussels on the dock at the launch.
> 
> Folks obviously are not flushing and washing their boats after fishing in Lake Erie.


They have been entrenched there for many years. I used to launch a great deal, after the docks were pulled. It amazed me that the docks would even float, with the massive number of Zebras attached. This not a new occurrence..


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

luredaddy said:


> They have been entrenched there for many years. I used to launch a great deal, after the docks were pulled. It amazed me that the docks would even float, with the massive number of Zebras attached. This not a new occurrence..


Up until last year, I hadn't been on West Branch since I was 16 years old. I'm in my 60s.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Well you should remember then in the 70's and 80's it was a serious walleye lake also some tank stripers. Now it's known for the musky and soon blue cats. Still hoping they don't quite putting walleye in this great inland lake.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Serious walleye lake..petosh...take that talk to mosquito....we do not promote walleye at this lake...it's for muskie, flatheads, and maybe crappie...all other species are flukes....sheesh...I keep laying it down but no one is picking it up...I'm losing my touch

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

As previously posted used to be a serious walleye lake, those where the days!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There's several very informative threads, some a few years old, abt this topic. “Search” for them if you’re even a little interested in learning more! A couple of us members convinced the Div 3 Fisheries Supr. that there was a meager amt of natural reproduction happening and needed a mandatory size limit as they had no idea there were any left from the 1990’s stockings, which was stopped-and got them to restart it. Walleye stocking at WB could be on it’s way out. The current suprv. said it may go the “way of Nimi“ on walleye and Soon! This stocking could be the last one. They say the results are just not there(noone reports any walleye success there to them)! Their lake surveys seem to support this but I‘m convinced they’re in there! They just aren’t looking in the right places.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> There's several very informative threads, some a few years old, abt this topic. “Search” for them if you’re even a little interested in learning more! A couple of us members convinced the Div 3 Fisheries Supr. that there was a meager amt of natural reproduction happening and needed a mandatory size limit as they had no idea there were any left from the 1990’s stockings, which was stopped-and got them to restart it. Walleye stocking at WB could be on it’s way out. The current suprv. said it may go the “way of Nimi“ on walleye and Soon! This stocking could be the last one. They say the results are just not there(noone reports any walleye success there to them)! Their lake surveys seem to support this but I‘m convinced they’re in there! They just aren’t looking in the right places.


I think a bulk of the problem is the lake just isn't set up for season round fishing...warmer months have the lake flooded with pleasure boaters and the fishing pressure goes down...that coupled with it being a difficult lake to figure out also hurts it...I'll help fellow anglers and have given info freely especially in private messages...I'm no expert by any means but the lake is hard.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

There's been several recent studies on what species are eating small walleyes and the studies showed that more small walleyes are eaten by large mouth and small mouth bass than by muskies. Stocking walleyes in West Branch is a good thing for the health of the fishery and for those fishermen who want some good eating fish to take home. I don't fish for walleye but it's great for those who do.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

buck16on said:


> There's been several recent studies on what species are eating small walleyes and the studies showed that more small walleyes are eaten by large mouth and small mouth bass than by muskies. Stocking walleyes in West Branch is a good thing for the health of the fishery and for those fishermen who want some good eating fish to take home. I don't fish for walleye but it's great for those who do.


Right, and I'm not blaming the muskie for lack of walleye production on the lake....I will blame them for loss of $30 in lures annually on my personal behalf...dang toothy critters, but again I think the lake is supporting a large amount of high end predators, it can only sustain so many and how many others can out compete a walleye? That is my concern, stocking are great and I also hope they keep it up.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned, but that don't mean it hasn't.
> They stocked 1 million Walleye in West Branch last week.
> Goog....WB walleye stocking....you'll see it.


I also saw the "stocking" of "Eyes,@ WB, last week...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

sonar said:


> I also saw the "stocking" of "Eyes,@ WB, last week...


Hi, V, what was your “take” on the “stocking”? Any observations to pass along?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> Hi, V, what was your “take” on the “stocking”? Any observations to pass along?


Well.... What I saw... Truck pulled to the ramp/water edge.... Dumped the load... Done deal... No Marching Bands or Majorettes....!😁🙈


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Been like that for five or six years now..couple hundred thousand fingerlings, under the radar in and out...the lake is a better walleye fishery than most give it credit for....been tight lipped about it for years cuz I'm boatless and shore access is limited but ya they are in there better than most think.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

From what read about the stockings is that they have been stocking walleye fingerlings since 2017-2022 probably some before I’m sure. But grand total was 1,951,845 walleye. And for the same period they stocked Muskie advanced fingerlings total of 13,377. They are there just have to work certain areas, saw a picture of four eyes 17-20 inch ones taken off of weedy points on crank baits , in the past week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

)u


sonar said:


> Well.... What I saw... Truck pulled to the ramp/water edge.... Dumped the load... Done deal... No Marching Bands or Majorettes....!😁🙈


Guess “observations” was a bad choice, bud! Since you are a rather serious inland walleye guy, I was really looking for your “opinion” on walleye stocking there! In other words, do you think it’s worth the money and effort to continue? Esp. In light of the fact this “could be“ the “last” one! It’s such a difficult lake(for “Most of us“) to target walleye, it seems very few even bother to fish for them. This could be the “closed-mouth striper fishermen” scenario all over again! That’s what the State is looking(hard!) at!(i. e.-Little, or no return!)


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> )u
> 
> Guess “observations” was a bad choice! Since you are a rather serious inland walleye guy, I was really looking for your “opinion” on walleye stocking there! In other words, do you think it’s worth the money and effort to continue? Esp. In light of the fact this “could be“ the “last” one! It’s such a difficult lake(for “Most of us“) to target walleye, it seems very few even bother to fish for them. This could be the “closed-mouth striper fishermen” scenario all over again! That’s what the State is looking(hard!) at!(i. e.-No, or little return!)


I fish West Branch quite often and see folks fishing for walleye both from boats and also from shore on the dam and Rock Springs Road bridge. It's a good walleye fishery with some really big walleye available. There's many ways to fish for them including sonars and vibes, crank baits, and slow trolling with bottom bouncers with weightless spinners and night crawlers.


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

I fish for walleyes also jig and nightcrawler is had to beat. West Branch does have some nice eyes in it . They have been stocking them since 2011. Just didn't hear much about it. I don't know who exactly said a million but that got everybody's attention.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> )u
> 
> Guess “observations” was a bad choice, bud! Since you are a rather serious inland walleye guy, I was really looking for your “opinion” on walleye stocking there! In other words, do you think it’s worth the money and effort to continue? Esp. In light of the fact this “could be“ the “last” one! It’s such a difficult lake(for “Most of us“) to target walleye, it seems very few even bother to fish for them. This could be the “closed-mouth striper fishermen” scenario all over again! That’s what the State is looking(hard!) at!(i. e.-Little, or no return!)


Any effort for the enrichment of the lake & Anglers that use it,,is always a plus,,as far as I am concerned...!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are the last 10 years for WB...


----------

